# Help from Hobby owners please



## MaxandPaddy

Hi,
We are considering changing our Scout to a Hobby Toskana Exclusive 750 flc, the layout and size is perfect.
However,I hear one or two rumours about Hobby's which personally I find hard to believe!
I know insurance companies do not want to insure Hobby Caravans as they are a high risk item due to theft from a particular community but our insurance company is more than happy to insure a Motorhome.
So first question,has anyone ever had a problem insuring their Hobby Motorhome?
Second question,and I do find this very hard to believe,some people say Hobby Motorhomes have been turned away from Camp Sites in the UK and France! I think this one has to be a bit of a myth,maybe tag axle caravans may have experienced this but not Motorhomes!
So any comments would be appreciated and any views on the Toskana would be helpful.

Thanks

Val


----------



## greenasthegrass

Only one I know was that chav-tastic place Flamingo Land - the owner used to have a real aversion to Hobby's but think it was the caravan more than motorhome.

Angie & Keith have a lovely hobby you need to ask them directly don't think they have ever had a problem.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## locovan

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-73583-0-days0-orderasc-brean.html

I have seen a Hobby turned away as I booked in the owner closed the barrier on them.


----------



## raynipper

No problems yet Val.

Ray.


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Thanks,we are going to look at the Hobby now!
I will make sure my lucky heather is tucked away out of sight :lol: !

Val


----------



## richardl

Hi Val,

All this rumour of Hobby motorhomes, including tag-axle 700/750, being turned away from sites is complete rubbish and should be put in the same category as phantom gas attacks! 

I have owned 690 and 750 models for 5 years with months of stays on sites both sides of the Channel and never the slightest problem. 

Yes, site owners put signs up discouraging twin-axle caravans from staying and this may be because the ground slopes badly or for reasons they prefer not to disclose. 
Yes, a site with small pitches or narrow roadways may not have the space for larger caravans/motorhomes and when very busy may turn away customers who could possibly not fit easily into the few remaining pitches. I have personally never encountered this situation. 

As for insurance, well no problem whatsoever with several companies competing and a recent premium for my present van of £417.00. 

Having previously owned a twin rear wheel Iveco based Laika that swayed all over the road at 40 mph in cross winds, I can assure you the Fiat/Hobby/Alko (and no doubt other makes with the same chassis) are possibly the safest type of motorhome for modern motorway driving. Stability is superb in all conditions and maximum payload is rarely approached. 

Just thought I'd put a word in on behalf of all those happy Hobby owners who are too busy full-timing with their fantastic vans to bother responding to the rumours recently posted!

Richard


----------



## LPDrifter

MaxandPaddy said:


> Hi,
> We are considering changing our Scout to a Hobby Toskana Exclusive 750 flc, the layout and size is perfect.
> However,I hear one or two rumours about Hobby's which personally I find hard to believe!
> I know insurance companies do not want to insure Hobby Caravans as they are a high risk item due to theft from a particular community but our insurance company is more than happy to insure a Motorhome.
> So first question,has anyone ever had a problem insuring their Hobby Motorhome?
> Second question,and I do find this very hard to believe,some people say Hobby Motorhomes have been turned away from Camp Sites in the UK and France! I think this one has to be a bit of a myth,maybe tag axle caravans may have experienced this but not Motorhomes!
> So any comments would be appreciated and any views on the Toskana would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Val


I have a hobby 690. It is not a tag axle but it is longish wheel base on
an Alko chasis.

Never been refused entry to a site, never been challenged
nor have I ever heard about this except for a few posts on this site.

Oh btw I have never been gassed and robbed either


----------



## Briarose

Hi Val

We looked at a Hobby a while ago.............lovely drool drool but without a lottery win  

Where have you been looking ? I know one or two dealers had several thousand knocked off the price.


----------



## locovan

richardl said:


> Hi Val,
> 
> All this rumour of Hobby motorhomes, including tag-axle 700/750, being turned away from sites is complete rubbish and should be put in the same category as phantom gas attacks!
> 
> I have owned 690 and 750 models for 5 years with months of stays on sites both sides of the Channel and never the slightest problem.
> 
> Yes, site owners put signs up discouraging twin-axle caravans from staying and this may be because the ground slopes badly or for reasons they prefer not to disclose.
> Yes, a site with small pitches or narrow roadways may not have the space for larger caravans/motorhomes and when very busy may turn away customers who could possibly not fit easily into the few remaining pitches. I have personally never encountered this situation.
> 
> As for insurance, well no problem whatsoever with several companies competing and a recent premium for my present van of £417.00.
> 
> Having previously owned a twin rear wheel Iveco based Laika that swayed all over the road at 40 mph in cross winds, I can assure you the Fiat/Hobby/Alko (and no doubt other makes with the same chassis) are possibly the safest type of motorhome for modern motorway driving. Stability is superb in all conditions and maximum payload is rarely approached.
> 
> Just thought I'd put a word in on behalf of all those happy Hobby owners who are too busy full-timing with their fantastic vans to bother responding to the rumours recently posted!
> 
> Richard


Sorry but unlike the gas stories I was actually there booking in to a site on the way to Newark and as I was paying the owner said quick shut the barrier its a Hobby.
I asked why was she panicing and she said travellers have them so you have to be careful.
I know it was a few years back now but it has always stuck with me and it is always being discussed on Forums.
I love the look of a Hobby and the blue makes them so attractive.
They are very well laid out and the insides are very attractive too.

Edited to say that we forget that Travellers live in them full time so that would make a Tag very comfortable so in a way its a good advert for the Hobby.


----------



## locovan

Iv only found the story mentioned in MHFacts.
http://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/1439867?UserKey=

A family from Aberdeenshire say they were turned away from a caravan park in Angus because their £58,000 motorhome is commonly associated with travellers.

The family had booked a space at the Dundee Road park for a four-day break but were told company policy did not allow Hobby caravans on the site.

Mr Jaffray, 44, said: "When we arrived I walked into reception with the two kids and said we had a booking under the name of Jaffray. The woman then told me: 'We've got a small problem - your car is a Hobby'.

"I was thrown and confused to be honest. We left in tears, with Beth under the impression that the holiday was cancelled. The kids were really looking forward to the swimming pool."

The family were told by the park's manager, Nicola McCormack, that their vehicle was banned because a large number were owned by travelling people.


----------



## jenniedream

We have had no problems insuring, storing etc our Hobby. I often have to drive it alone as OH is away and I have never had any problems booking in anywhere - having grandchildren with me is more of a problem!! I recently had all 7 tyres replaced and the tyre centre men were very impressed with it and said it looked much safer than the "ice cream" variety!! It takes all sorts and every man to his own!! Oh yes and it's left hand drive!!


----------



## jb6981

richardl said:


> Hi Val,
> 
> All this rumour of Hobby motorhomes, including tag-axle 700/750, being turned away from sites is complete rubbish and should be put in the same category as phantom gas attacks!


My van is a 2006 tag axle Hobby 725. As I stated in a previous post, I have been turned away from two rural French sites in the past three years: Souillac (Dordogne) and one in the Loire Valley. in both cases the warden pointed to the double rear axles and waved us away.

I have just returned from a 3 month tour of Spain and France staying on 13 campsites in total and did not have a problem on any of them. On these sites I saw literally hundreds of Hobby caravans; they are very popular with the Dutch and Germans.

However there are sites, usually small rural or municipal, that look askance at twin axle caravans especially Hobby and Fendt (made by Hobby), Tabbert, etc., because they are favoured by travellers, they live in them full time so they go for the best vans!

As far as insurance is concerned my premium with Comfort is £286.

The Hobby tag axles on ALKO chassis handle like a dream; no pressure wave or wind deflection when overtaking lorries at 75 mph on the autoroute; hardly any roll on twisty Route Nationals. They have good road presence and are much admired on site.

Hobby are the largest caravan manufacturers in Europe, they make more vans than all the British caravan industry combined, they did not attain that market share with rubbish quality or disgruntled customers.

I do not regret buying Hobby, although I did have a couple of warranty claims re. the 12 volt distribution box they were sorted satisfactorily. I would say go for it and buy the 750 they really do drive well.


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Thank you for all your replies,I think the issue may be more tag axle related than Hobby!
We looked at a Toskana 750 flc 3.00 automatic yeaterday and it is a lovely van and we really do like it  .
We have seen Hobbys on C.C. Sites and until I started investigating Hobby Motorhomes I had never heard them being turned away from sites.
Although sites can turn Motorhomes away I would think legally it must be stated in their terms and conditions that they do not accept Hobbys/tag axles or vehicles of a certain size as surely it would be illegal to refuse a Motorhome on its make as we are not travellers and could prove this fact.
Maybe on the continent this may differ but we would just move on and if someone does not want my business then we will go elsewhere!
Thank you all the people who have replied,we love the Toskana!
Just one more question,we have a 3.0 manual Fiat which is a dream to drive,what are your views on the 3.0 auto gear box?

Many thanks,

Val


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Val,

Sounds like a fabulous motorhome. I know Nette was really impressed with the Hobby she looked around at Camper UK recently and said it was absolutely beautiful.

As for tag axles Val, you shouldn't really experience any problems and i know we never have! Both our previous motorhome and our current one are tag axle vehicles and we have NEVER encountered any problems anywhere we've been, whether it be in the UK or Europe! In fact we've just returned from 3 weeks touring around France with Smart car in tow stopping on both Aires & Campsites and nobody batted an eyelid! No campsite has ever refused to take us and most campsites have pitches suitable for larger vehicles.

As for the new Fiat 3.0 Comfortmatic gearbox; we had this fitted as an optional extra in our new Burstner and my husband is thrilled to bits with how it performs. Our last MH had the manual version; which like you, my husband described as driving like a dream but in his opinion the Fiat Comfortmatic is even better still! 

Hope this helps Val and please keep us informed of what you decide upon.

Sue x

PS Bet you'll be out shopping soon for all your co-ordinating bits and bobs again?  

Have fun x


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi there Sue,

We looked at a Burstner Elegance but it was a smaller version to yours and it was a lovely Motorhome but the lounge was a little too small.
The Hobby is 26' 5" so even though it is a tag axle it is below the 28ft mark which we are trying to keep below.

Got another to view this afternoon,there seems to be a few around so that is a good thing,at least we can have a choice.

Oh yes it will be shopping time again! New throws,cushions,bedding and all those other bits and bobs us girls like to buy!

Although I am trying to be good at the moment and only put things in the Motorhome that we actually use!

We were away for a week last week and I filled a holdall with clothes and never wore any of them as the wardrobe was stuffed full as well :lol: !

Keep you posted on our progress!

Val


----------



## kenny

*Hobby*

Hi my van is a hobby 700 tag, in 5years we have never had a problem in eu/ uk/has regards driving it is first class, has long has you donut clip the causeway with the rear wheels, makes your blood pressure shoot up,kenny


----------



## richardl

Hi Val (MaxandPaddy)

You asked for comments on the Hobby 750 with 3 litre automatic.

The robotised gearbox is an amazing device as it seems to anticipate every situation; changing down as you ease off downhill and even blipping the throttle to make a smoother change. No problem reversing or getting on to the large Milenco ramps. Very relaxed driving when you can just forget changing gear and with plenty of torque the system keeps revs and engine noise to a minimum.

A couple of points I would mention when buying a new Hobby 750.

We didn't buy from Camper UK at Lincoln but have used them for annual service and a few minor warranty jobs. What a pleasure to deal with a company who let you talk directly to the technician working on your van. The staff are all knowledgeable, competent and prepared to go that bit further in explaining what work was carried out and why. 
We paid £230 to SvTech for uprating to 5.0 tons. I later found out that Hobby UK will provide the uprated plate at a much lower cost. Why they are rated at 4.5 tons when 5.0 is possible without modification I don't know but we frequently run at over 4.25 tons so the higher legal safety margin is worth having. 
We had a Camos satelite dome fitted and whilst this works perfectly well I do think it looks a bit of a carbunkle on the top of such a sleek vehicle.

Good luck with your intended purchase. I hope you have as much enjoyment as we have during our first year with the 750flc. 

Richard


----------



## donna1976

Val, ant tag axle mh could be turned away from a site due to its size, dont think its anything to do with it being a hobby?

d


----------



## Sonesta

richardl said:


> Hi Val (MaxandPaddy)
> 
> You asked for comments on the Hobby 750 with 3 litre automatic.
> 
> The robotised gearbox is an amazing device as it seems to anticipate every situation; changing down as you ease off downhill and even blipping the throttle to make a smoother change. No problem reversing or getting on to the large Milenco ramps. Very relaxed driving when you can just forget changing gear and with plenty of torque the system keeps revs and engine noise to a minimum.
> 
> A couple of points I would mention when buying a new Hobby 750.
> 
> We didn't buy from Camper UK at Lincoln but have used them for annual service and a few minor warranty jobs. What a pleasure to deal with a company who let you talk directly to the technician working on your van. The staff are all knowledgeable, competent and prepared to go that bit further in explaining what work was carried out and why.
> We paid £230 to SvTech for uprating to 5.0 tons. I later found out that Hobby UK will provide the uprated plate at a much lower cost. Why they are rated at 4.5 tons when 5.0 is possible without modification I don't know but we frequently run at over 4.25 tons so the higher legal safety margin is worth having.
> We had a Camos satelite dome fitted and whilst this works perfectly well I do think it looks a bit of a carbunkle on the top of such a sleek vehicle.
> 
> Good luck with your intended purchase. I hope you have as much enjoyment as we have during our first year with the 750flc.
> 
> Richard


Hi there Val,

What Richard says, says it all really - both about the comfortmatic gear box and Camper UK.

We bought our new Burstner from Camper UK and truly I cannot praise them enough. They were and still are excellent to deal with and not only when you are buying from them but afterwards too. Nothing is too much trouble for them and if you do encounter teething problems of any kind they will bend over backwards to rectify these ASAP for you!

When we were there last (which was about a week ago) I noticed they had 2 brand new, very nice looking Hobby MH's on their forecourt for sale but whether they were the same model as you are interested in I cannot say. Why not give them a ring and see what Hobby MH's they have in stock and see if they have what you are looking for?

Good luck Val and you, me and Nette really will have to meet up one of these days wont we as we all sound like we think along the same lines as one and other.

Sue x


----------



## LandCruiser

Hi! Val,

Just to add to the happy Hobby owners contributions !

"Ours" is a 2006 750GEL twin-singles over garage. Brilliant layout - and still found nothing to match it for useability and storage capabilities in long-distance touring, at which it is great. Neat looker low profile, still turns the eyes !

From new, we've now covered nigh-on 36,000 miles, roaming all over Europe twice-a-year for between two and three months' duration each time, towing a Smart car on Bantam trailer ! Most recently down to Crete, now with over 600 "nights away"clocked-up across Europe.

Simple recommendation - would I buy another, you ask ? You bet !!

I would also heartily endorse the comments made about CamperUK. They have maintained, serviced and accessorised our Hobby for five years from new. Wonderful service, treat the customer with courtesy, respect and friendliness, encourage you to deal with the technicians who look after your mhm and make you feel a part of the "family"; seemingly can't do enough for you ! 

So! If you like the Hobby, it suits your requirements - and you can buy it from CamperUK - don't hesitate, you won't regret it !!

(Biased opinion from a happy Hobby owner and a long-standing, very contented CamperUK customer; all usual disclaimers apply !).
Happy travelling, whatever you decide !

Brian.


----------



## LandCruiser

Hi! Val,

Just to add to the happy Hobby owners contributions !

"Ours" is a 2006 750GEL twin-singles over garage. Brilliant layout - and still found nothing to match it for useability and storage capabilities in long-distance touring, at which it is great. Neat looker low profile, still turns the eyes !

From new, we've now covered nigh-on 36,000 miles, roaming all over Europe twice-a-year for between two and three months' duration each time, towing a Smart car on Bantam trailer ! Most recently down to Crete, now with over 600 "nights away"clocked-up across Europe.

Simple recommendation - would I buy another, you ask ? You bet !!

I would also heartily endorse the comments made about CamperUK. They have maintained, serviced and accessorised our Hobby for five years from new. Wonderful service, treat the customer with courtesy, respect and friendliness, encourage you to deal with the technicians who look after your mhm and make you feel a part of the "family"; seemingly can't do enough for you ! 

So! If you like the Hobby, it suits your requirements - and you can buy it from CamperUK - don't hesitate, you won't regret it !!

(Biased opinion from a happy Hobby owner and a long-standing, very contented CamperUK customer; all usual disclaimers apply !).
Happy travelling, whatever you decide !

Brian.


----------



## LandCruiser

Hi! Val,

Just to add to the happy Hobby owners contributions !

"Ours" is a 2006 750GEL twin-singles over garage. Brilliant layout - and still found nothing to match it for useability and storage capabilities in long-distance touring, at which it is great. Neat looker low profile, still turns the eyes !

From new, we've now covered nigh-on 36,000 miles, roaming all over Europe twice-a-year for between two and three months' duration each time, towing a Smart car on Bantam trailer ! Most recently down to Crete, now with over 600 "nights away"clocked-up across Europe.

Simple recommendation - would I buy another, you ask ? You bet !!

I would also heartily endorse the comments made about CamperUK. They have maintained, serviced and accessorised our Hobby for five years from new. Wonderful service, treat the customer with courtesy, respect and friendliness, encourage you to deal with the technicians who look after your mhm and make you feel a part of the "family"; seemingly can't do enough for you ! 

So! If you like the Hobby, it suits your requirements - and you can buy it from CamperUK - don't hesitate, you won't regret it !!

(Biased opinion from a happy Hobby owner and a long-standing, very contented CamperUK customer; all usual disclaimers apply !).
Happy travelling, whatever you decide !

Brian.


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Well thank you all again for all the information on Hobby Motorhomes.
We put a deposit down on a Toskana Exclusive 750 flc this afternoon  .
It has the leather upholstery and the red and gold decals and we cannot wait for it to be ready to collect!

Val


----------



## Sonesta

Wow! Congratulations Val! I bet you are soooooooo excited? I have just had a quick google at your van and it looks very posh! You will feel like Hyacinth Bouquet in that one for sure.  When do you hope to get it?

I know like us you have changed your motorhome a few times in a relatively short space of time, so fingers crossed you have now found the van of your dreams? You are probably like us and hopefully you have learnt from past mistakes and realise now exactly what you are looking for re the right motorhome for you? 

I am so pleased for you Val and you can now go out shopping for bed linen and matching towels etc.

Love and hugs.

Sue x


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Thanks Sue,
We are going to York for a few days next week so I will be shopping in Lakeland for all new kitchen gadgets and other lovely stuff they sell!

Yes I think we have got a right this time,nothing wrong with the Scout but you know I wanted a German and a fixed bed! :lol: 

Yes it is time for throws/bedding and maybe even new pj's 8O !

I have to organise my VAL plate to be moved onto it and a few other extra bits and bobs but hopefully we will have it within a couple of weeks.

Without us the Motorhome industry would be in a sorry old state :wink: !

Take care,

love
Val x


----------



## lebuski

I have only recently purchased my Hobby 750 motorhome and as such, only now discovered through revelations in these forums of what can only be described as racist and prejudiced attitudes within our beloved community. I'm appalled in this day and age That a young family can have their holiday plans ruined by the bigoted attitude of the management of an individual campsite. 
I am also more than slightly perplexed to what could have caused the management of the Red Lion Caravan park in Arbroath (as named in the Press and Journal newspaper) to have taken this bewildering attitude over no more than their preconceptions of a badge on a vehicle
Their quoted reasons are
1. Your van is a Hobby, these are banned.
2. A large number of Hobbys are owned by the traveling community.
3, The habitation door is on the wrong side of the van,

In reply to their reasons;
1, This is superficial and shallow, the phrase judging a book by its cover springs to mind. Also they give no indication on their internet site that they may prejudice against any make of vehicle.
2, This has got to be the worst reason. By "traveling community" I presume they mean Gypsies or more properly Romanies, an ethnic group with origins in South Asia who are widely dispersed with their largest concentrated populations in Europe, especially Central and Eastern Europe and are being excluded because of their roots in an ethnic minority and therefore their exclusion is probably illegal. 
3, This is a pathetic reason. With a large number of European based manufacturers supplying vans to the UK market place and therefore having the habitation door on the offside, the campsite would need to refuse admittance to a huge chunk of their potential customers.

This is probably a mute point and is based on personal observations, but i have yet to see any motorhomes parked in the camps of "traveling communities", I would have thought that their lifestyle of temporary based homes with a need for separate vehicles for commuting and work would suggest a preference for a car/van & caravan setup. Also because of their lifestyle i feel they are probably unlikely to use privately run campsites on a regular basis and if they did and quite frankly why shouldn't they, why should their money be different to anyone else's as they would be subject to the same on-site rules and regulations?

I can now visualize replies on the theme of Gypsy camps being a blot on the landscape and traveling people leaving behind rubbish dumps when they move on. I feel this is probably a case of tarring them all with the same brush and as it may be with other motorhome and caravan users a case of a few spoiling it for the many when it comes to inconsiderate parking and not tidying up after ourselves. I remember working in a garage in Edinburgh some years ago which had a Romani camp on wasteland across the road for the best part of a year. When they upped and left overnight it was as if they had never been there in the first place, with the land being left as it was before their arrival.

As incident occurred last year i am hoping that the owners of this particular site have changed their attitude and would welcome response from anyone who has visited the site recently
John


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi John,
I do find it quite unbelievable that a camp site can turn away a Motorhome because it is a Hobby and on reflection their actions have probably caused them more harm than good and they are probably more to be pitied than scorned!
As I have already mentioned,we put a deposit on a 750 yesterday and we are quite confident that we will not be discriminated against because the Motorhome is a Hobby,let me put it this way iif we are turned away because we are a Hobby it would not be the last they heard of it!
I raised the point initially as I had heard this ridiculous rumour that we would not be allowed on certain sites....................like Flamingo Land!
Well as we have no intention of visiting that site we could not give two hoots!
Even though camp sites are private land,as you point out this is discrimination of some kind and could not become a general theme on campsites.
Anyway,I love my Hobby although we have not yet taken delivery of it yet and I cannot wait to get out and about in it as it is a lovely thing!  

Val

ps,Were you at the Cheddar C.C Site a few weeks ago?
There was a van just like yours on the site and the couple had just bought it! Maybe a coincidence!


----------



## lebuski

Hi Val,
Good to hear you are looking forward to receiving your Hobby, and you should put this nonsense of Hobbys being banned behind you.
We were not the ones at Chedder a few weeks back, but we did give our van its first outing around the same time. We headed North into the highlands, spending our first night "wild camping" and the next three at a wonderful site in the Glengarry hills (Faichemard Caravan & Camping Site), if you are ever in the area, i can highly reccommend it.
I think the van you are waiting on is newer than ours but if it is as well built and spacious then you are going to love it. This is our 4th van now, but i honestly feel with love and care it is going to be our final one. Something i never felt with our previous vans
John


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Val,

I truly do not believe this one off ridiculous incident is the norm and I am certain you won't have any problems at all! If ever you do, then I'm sure you would get lots of support off this forum from fellow motorhomers regarding any complaints you decided to make! Let's put it this way ...... Gawd help any campsite that turned you and your new Hobby away!!!!!!!! :evil: 

Enjoy your shopping trip and by the way I love Lakelands too! 

Sue


----------



## Briarose

Oh Val many congratulations you are a very lucky girl, but why not hey ! I am off to google to have a look xxx


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi Nette,
I am a very lucky girl  ,it is a lovely Motorhome and I cannot wait to get it home!
I will email some photos of it to you and Sue when we get it which I think will be in around 10 days time as we are waiting for my VAL plate to be transfered over.
Take care,
Val  
xxx


----------

